# Malaysian Airlines



## maximusmeridimus (Oct 13, 2008)

Good morning everyone,

We have just received our flight information from my sponsoring company! We fly with malaysian airlines at the start of January

I have just checked their website and noticed we are only allowed one bag (20kg) each and this now has me worried about excess baggage charges!!

Has anybody flown with Malaysian in the past and want to share their experiences/tips??


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

maximusmeridimus said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> We have just received our flight information from my sponsoring company! We fly with malaysian airlines at the start of January
> 
> ...


I flew them and the service is good. 20 kg is pretty standard these days for International Flights. You could pay for excess baggage, but it's pretty steep (per kg extra). If you can somehow transit or make your ticket through the US then you are given an alternate allowance of 2 pieces (upto 32 kgs each or 23 kgs each depending on class of ticket).

Look on the Malaysian airline website for their latest baggage policy and see if it's cost effective to go through the USA.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

It's worth contacting them to see if they allow 40kg for people that are migrating (this is allowed by some airlines *ONLY* if it's the first time that you've flown with your Australian visa). 

When we moved out here in July 2007 we had already validated our visa so we were not allowed the extra allowance. 

We sent out extra baggage through another company (it was just one suitcase) from Heathrow airport (I think the company was called Excess Baggage). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We flew with singapore airlines when we validated our visa. I got from them an email stating we had 40kgs baggage allowance. When we moved over a month later we used Malaysia airlines and had the standard 20kgs. I think Singapore are the only airlines that have the extra baggage allowance when you have your initial entry with your visa.

I think I've mentioned this in a previous post, but when we were flying over for good, the people in front of us in the check-in queue must have been way over as they were being asked to pay £35 per kilo over the allowance! When it was our turn we asked the check-in bod what the sitch was and she said that basically they allow upto 25kgs (unofficially) so don't panic if you're a few kgs over...just don't make it by more than 5kgs!!!! That's when they get really stringent.

Dolly


----------

